# Time I said Hi!!!



## karent (Sep 3, 2009)

I am a 40 year old woman, have been diagnosed since beginning of August 2009, so this is all very new to me still.  Initally I was panic stricken when told I had the dreaded "D". I saw my Mum suffer with it for years and eventually die from complications. She was 57 and all Ikept thinking was if I end up like her I only have 17 years left, horibble thought!! The thought of her has made me determined not to end up like she did.
I have been put on Metformin twice a day, first coupel of weeks side effects were awful but now sem to have settled a little. I am now starting to feel a bit more like the old me, after feeling ill for months befor I eventually went to see gp, typical case of sticking my head in the sand and hoping it would go away!!  I have totally changed my diet and have started to lose weight.
This is just the start for me and at times I feel very alone.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to the forum Karen  If you want to know anything just ask and someone will be able to help Well done on the weight loss , keep up the good work! *


----------



## Steff (Sep 3, 2009)

hi and a warm welcome karen , you found us now so please dont feel alone as been said someone will always be here to answer anything x x x


----------



## bev (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum!

Your not alone - we are like a big family - if you have any questions post them on the 'general chat' section - someone will always answer!Bev


----------



## HelenP (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Karen, welcome to the forum.  I'm newly diagnosed also, so I'm in the same state of conusion as you are!!  I have my first appointment with the DSN tomorrow, so expect the confusion to start unravelling a little !!

xx


----------



## Corrine (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello and welcome Karen.  Don't feel alone - we are all the same boat more or less - feel free to ask anything you want.


----------



## lynne51 (Sep 4, 2009)

hi karen and welcome i know how confused your feeling as i felt the same way when diagnosed last month but this is a great site for getting imformation all the best 
lynne


----------



## smith1960 (Sep 4, 2009)

hi karen i was diagnosed about 4 yrs ago and I'm still getting to grips with it all.I only came across this site last w-end and have been dipping in and out of it ever since its really interesting and helpful.I'm feeling much more positive and motivated after reading things put on by other diabetics


----------



## karent (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies, its good to know there are people out there in the same boat and diagnosed abut the same time. Have to say this seems avery friendly forum and guess I was lucky to find it. 

Thanks again!!

Karen


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Karen, sorry I missed your post earlier - welcome to the forum! I've learned so much from this place, and made some great friends along the way, I hope you do too.


----------



## aymes (Sep 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome Karen, it's always great to see new members joining. We are generally a very friendly place as you say and find that everyone always has something to learn or contribute to each other.


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi Karen, Im Lou, hello!

Hope you enjoy the forum and a warm welcome!

Lots of love xx


----------



## sasha1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Karen ...

Welcome to the forum .. The large extended family .. 

Heidi
xx


----------

